# New FA Flavours!



## Rude Rudi (5/9/16)

FA released some cool new flavours!

http://flavourart.com/en/store/flavors/emotions/

@Richio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio (5/9/16)

Hi @Rude Rudi 

Not sure if I can reply here but we have all those in stock . (@Silver please move thread if I'm not allowed to post here)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/9/16)

Thanks! Will add to my next shop!


----------



## Silver (5/9/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi
> 
> Not sure if I can reply here but we have all those in stock . (@Silver please move thread if I'm not allowed to post here)



Hi @Richio
Have moved this thread to "Who has stock"

In future, please dont post and then ask to be moved later, rather PM one of the admins or mods to move before posting. Thanks


----------



## Richio (5/9/16)

Will do @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------

